# Moving from UK



## AbbieClements (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi there,

My partner and I, 24 and 23 years old are hoping to move to Canada in 3/4 years, that length of time ahead so we can save a good amount of money.

We have looked into Calgary as the place to go, although I have heard many mixed reviews. I am a qualified accountant here in the UK and he works for the UK Government as a machinist.

I have heard that Calgary is very expensive, and it is very hard to find a job. We are not thinking about having a family, not at the moment anyway, so it will just be us two trying to make a new life and have good careers. We are very outdoor people so Calgary looked very good for distance to The Rockies.

Also, where do we even start?! What are the first steps we need to take in applying for a work visa.

Any help would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks, Abbie


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

AbbieClements said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My partner and I, 24 and 23 years old are hoping to move to Canada in 3/4 years, that length of time ahead so we can save a good amount of money.
> 
> ...


Calgary is not as expensive of a city as Toronto or Vancouver, but is more expensive than Edmonton for example. You are right that Calgary is around a one hour car drive to the Rocky Mountains (if you love mountains, camping, hiking, etc.).

I'm not sure where you heard that it's hard to find a job in Calgary. I know that in general, there are quite a few jobs available in the province of Alberta. Check out Workopolis or Monster job sites for Calgary or Alberta. This will give you idea of how many, and the types of jobs that are available here.


----------

